# How is the studying going?



## jdd18vm (Jan 25, 2007)

I feel like with 3 months left I am already panicking I just might not get it. Im still stuck in AC, DC Fundamentals and Linear Cicuits. The basics. If I cant grasp that is there any point going on? Just wondering if anyone else feels, or has felt this way.

John


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 25, 2007)

Feeling is still familiar. Plan your work and work your plan...






VICTORY IS YOURS!!!!!!!!

Yikes...caffeine is kicking again...


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 26, 2007)

jdd18vm said:


> I feel like with 3 months left I am already panicking I just might not get it. Im still stuck in AC, DC Fundamentals and Linear Cicuits. The basics. If I cant grasp that is there any point going on? Just wondering if anyone else feels, or has felt this way.
> John



Take a deep breath - it's not as bad as you think. Everything builds on the fundamentals, so what comes next will be easier. At this point, it might be a good idea to work some problems that you know how to do - build your confidence a bit. Then look at the same problems from a new perspective, and work them differently.

For example, take a simple two loop circuit with voltage sources and solve for currents using loop analysis. Then, convert the circuit using Thevinens to a two node circuit with current sources and use nodal analysis to solve for the voltages. One problem, three fundamental concepts, and now you're thinking about the whole picture.

Hang in there and know that help is only a post away bump


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 26, 2007)

I felt exactly the same way at the same point. My study plan called for something like 8 days on Linear AC circuits and I ended up wasting three weeks on it, screwing up the whole schedule, so I can definitely identify. Don't panic! Keep it going. Remember to soar with your strengths and keep building up on the weaknesses. Part of my strategy was to be very good at some things and do the best I could on the rest since there is too much information to be good at all of it.

A buddy once told me that he sat next to an elderly, brilliant, accomplished engineer on a plane one time and they began discussing EE. The guy says "There are maybe 5 people in the world that truly understand electromagnetics. You and I are not one of them."

In addition to working some problems at this point, maybe try studying some different sources or doubling the effort for a week just to break up the log jam you're feeling. You WILL win! bump


----------



## jdd18vm (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys. Great advice, glad to hear I'm not alone. I appreciate the encouragement.

That just how I feel (stuck in Linear Circuits) I want to move on to some real power but feel I need to really get the basics.

Good idea SS, I'll do that.


----------



## Volts006 (Jan 29, 2007)

jdd18vm,

I'm right there with you. We just got to keep it going. I have been away the last couple of days because I had a big submittal that I just finished up today. I've been working some mad hours. I hate that I missed those couple of days. It sucks working and trying to study for this test.

Even though I was really busy, i've been at least trying to do a couple NCEES problems a night.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 29, 2007)

qms006 said:


> Even though I was really busy, i've been at least trying to do a couple NCEES problems a night.


I am taking that approach as well. If I can look at at least a few problems a night, right now, I believe I will be alright. The new study material that I bought has helped the exposure to different problem types...

ktulu


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 30, 2007)

I spent an entire month working through Schaum's Basic Circuit Analysis - all problems except "supplemental". I am not going to say it was a breeze after that, but I really felt like I could look at *any* circuit and solve it. As a bonus, that fundamental electrical knowledge was ingrained and further study using the EERM from "the other board" seemed :mail-296: easier.

Keep at it and good luck to you all. :mail-296:


----------

